# Newbie In Need Of Audi TT Car Insurance



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi all,

I have just passed and got hold of my license and have found a major problem in buying a TT. Being 18, most insurers will not cover a TT if your under 21. I have had a few quotes from several insurers but the cheapest i could find was Â£5,900 with a 42 year old female being 1st driver on the policy and me second on third party, fire and theft! :evil:

I have wanted and Audi TT for a couple of years as my 1st car and will not change my decision. As soon as i confirm a half decent quote, i will be on the look out for a Black 225 with around a 8.5 - 9K budget.

I have made many plans of modifications to it and have already been purchasing the mods i want.

All the help would truly be appreciated on getting a TT insured for less than 2K. As long as i am on the policy, im not too fussed.

Thanks


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

First, welome to the fold bhp786.

Second, you'd probably be better off posting this in the Mk I section of the forum - much more exposure there to people who are in or have been in your situation. 
Be careful with being a named driver on the policy of a 42 year old female. Insurers will want to know who is the main driver and if that is you, then they will charge accordingly. If you tell them porkies on that or any other question your insurance is null and void.
Just a thought - you say you want a 225, but if you lowered your sights a little to a 180 the insurance quote woulde surely come down a bit. After all nearly Â£6k for insurance


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Have you thought about the extra cost the mods you are planning will add to the insurance? Are the quotes including the mods?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

bhp786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just passed and got hold of my license and have found a major problem in buying a TT. Being 18, most insurers will not cover a TT if your under 21. I have had a few quotes from several insurers but the cheapest i could find was Â£5,900 with a 42 year old female being 1st driver on the policy and me second on third party, fire and theft! :evil:
> 
> ...


FFS 18 years old, just passed your test and you think you should get reasonable insurance in a TT. Mate you are a fool and I assume the 42 year old woman is your Mom, she should know better!

Get a Corsa/Saxo/Punto like everyone else or just pay up :evil:

Rant over.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

My first car was a MkII Escort and I thought I was lucky :?


----------



## lloydie999 (Dec 15, 2007)

if your first car was a markII escort you WERE lucky :lol: :lol: :lol:

mine was a yellow austin alegro :?


----------



## pardonator (Dec 13, 2007)

If he can afford to buy one and has saved the cash to do it well done I say. I reckon you can get a quote under 2k somewhere. Not with mods though, especially performance enhancing ones.

I'd try elephant for online quotes, they seem to give decent quotes for younger drivers on high insurance cars. I've been with them a few times on my previous cars (s2000, subaru wrx) and that was at 19 & 20.

Or give Adrian Flux or Sky insurance a call, you can sometimes get lucky wit h a decent quote from them.


----------

